# Events auf Tastenkombinationen und Mausklicks außerhalb des Fensters



## meinereiner85 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Grundsetzliche Frage zu Actions/Events:

Ich will eine Software basteln mit der ich die Position der Maus abfragen kann. Die Position der Maus soll zum einen durch einen Klick zum anderen durch eine Tastenkombination (z.B. Strg+M) ausgegeben werden.

Die Sache ist vor allem die: die Aktionen finden nicht unbedingt innerhalb einer Java-Gui statt. Spätestens nach einem Klick neben ein Java-Fenster z.B. auf den Desktop wird es vermutlich schon problematisch.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diese Events fern von einer Konsole oder einer GUI abfragen kann?
Wenn ich erstmal die Koordinaten meines Mauszeigers über die Konsole ausgegeben werde würden wäre ich glücklich.

Gruß
meinereiner


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

um auf Mouse / KeyEvents außerhalb der Anwendung reagieren zu können musst du per JNI auf entsprechende Nachrichten des Betreibssystems reagieren.
schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/243384-global-hotkeys-java.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## meinereiner85 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Danke für den Tipp,

ein Teil habe ich mit den verlinkten Projekten machen können. Leider haben auf der C++-Seite meine Kenntnisse versagt. Deswegen warte ich mal auf eine Weiterentwicklung bezüglich Mouse-Click-Events.

Gruß
meinereiner


----------

